# Archaeological sites in America - One photo per post



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*I saw there was not an active thread about archaeological sites, so I decided to Open this thread, Min 1024x768 photos*


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Machu Picchu, Peru*


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Pyramid of the Sun, Teotihuacan, Mexico*


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Copan Mayan Ruins, Honduras*


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Kukulcan Pyramid, Chichen Itza, Mexico*


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Ruins of the Quilmes, Argentina*


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Tikal, Guatemala*


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Altun-Ha, Belize*


----------



## Oliver Echoberry (Sep 4, 2014)

The _Edificio de los Cinco Pisos_ from *Edzná* in the state of Campeche, Mexico.


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Sacsayhuaman, Peru*


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Moray, Peru*


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Xunantunich, Belize*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Wonderful, amazing places. I am Peruvian; here in my country there are many archaeological sites, such a variety of them. I particularly like Mesoamerica as well: one of my dreams is to visit Uxmal one day.


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Comalcalco Mayan Ruins, México*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Uxmal, Yucatan, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Pucará de Quitor, Chile*









Source


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Palenque, Chiapas, Mexico*

Palace of the Maya in Palenque Mexico by Molly258, on Flickr


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Ciudad Perdida

(The Lost City)
Colombia*









https://www.flickr.com/...​​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/...


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/...


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/...


----------



## Oliver Echoberry (Sep 4, 2014)

The _Gateway Arch_ from *Labna* in the state of Yucatan, Mexico.









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Labna_arco_W.jpg


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Teotihuacan, State of Mexico, Mexico*

Teotihuacan, México by rodolfoaraiza.com, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Teotihuacan, State of Mexico, Mexico*

Teotihuacan by groovysam, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Teotihuacan, State of Mexico, Mexico*

Temple of Quetzalcoatl by AmateurArtGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Teotihuacan, State of Mexico, Mexico*

Quetzacoatl Palace by Justin__Case, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Teotihuacan, State of Mexico, Mexico*

Viaje en globo 17, Teotihuacán by paola.farrera, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Teotihuacan, State of Mexico, Mexico*

Pirámide de la Luna y Calzada de los muertos by OtroPX, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Chichen Itza, Yucatan, Mexico*

Aerial view by Mayaland Group, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Chichen Itza, Yucatan, Mexico*

Chichen Itza Ruins by Xlear, Inc., on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Chichen Itza, Yucatan, Mexico*









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Chichen_Itza_TresDinteles.jpg


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Sayil, Yucatan, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Sayil, Yucatan, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Monte Alban, Oaxaca, Mexico*

Overall view, Monte Alban, Oaxaca. by Fotoplo, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Monte Alban, Oaxaca, Mexico*

Mound J, Monte Alban, Oaxaca. by Fotoplo, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Monte Alban, Oaxaca, Mexico*

System M, Monte Alban, Oaxaca. by Fotoplo, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Palenque, Chiapas, Mexico*

Palenque by imarigorta, on Flickr


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Moral-Reforma, Tabasco*


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Calakmul, Campeche*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

.....


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ek Balam, Yucatan, Mexico*









http://www.trekexchange.com/tours/126


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ek Balam, Yucatan, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ek balam, Yucatan, Mexico*









https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ek_Balam#mediaviewer/File:Ek_Balam1.jpg


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ek Balam, Yucatan, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ek Balam, Yucatan, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ek Balam, Yucatan, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ek Balam, Yucatan, Mexico*









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ek'_Balam#mediaviewer/File:Ekbalam-Jaguar-Altar-Left.png


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ek Balam, Yucatan, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ek Balam, yucatan, Mexico*









https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ek_Balam#mediaviewer/File:Ek_Balam_E16.jpg


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ek balam, Yucatan, Mexico*









https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ek_Balam#mediaviewer/File:Ek'_balam_-_11.jpg


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ek Balam, Yucatan, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Edzna, Campeche, Mexico*

Edzná, Campeche, México by arosadocel, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Edzna, Campeche, Mexico*

Edzná Acrópolis by BaLtIyO, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Edzna, Campeche, Mexico*

Edzna Panorama II by ©hapulcu (offline until November), on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Edzna, Campeche, Mexico*

Edzná-13 by duque molguero, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Chunhuhub, Campeche, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Chunhuhub, Campeche, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Chunhuhub, Campeche, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Chunhuhub, Campeche, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Chunhuhub, Campeche, Mexico*









My image


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

amazing thread guys! :applause:




Grajales said:


> *Moray, Peru*



what is it ??


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Mitla, Oaxaca, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Mitla, Oaxaca, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Mitla, Oaxaca, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Mitla, Oaxaca, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Mitla, Oaxaca, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Mitla, Oaxaca, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Mitla, Oaxaca, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Mitla, Oaxaca, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Oliver Echoberry (Sep 4, 2014)

Mussoda said:


> what is it ??


They're agricultural terraces in the site of Moray. It's not really known why they're round, but it's speculated that it was a "testing ground" for how wind/sun/temperature affected plant growth on each different level.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moray_(Inca_ruin)


----------



## Oliver Echoberry (Sep 4, 2014)

The _Cliff Palace_ from *Mesa Verde National Park* in the state of Colorado, United States.​








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...ional_Park_-_Colorado,_USA_-_10_June_2008.jpg


----------



## Oliver Echoberry (Sep 4, 2014)

Totems from *Ninstints* (AKA SG̱ang Gwaay Llanagaay) in the province of British Columbia, Canada.​








http://worldheritage.routes.travel/world-heritage-site/sgang-gwaay/


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Three Inca temples partly destroyed by the Spaniards and over which Catholic temples were built. All of them are located in southern Peru, in the Andean region.

Huaytará (a small town, capital of the homonym province in the department of Huancavelica)..









http://www.larepublica.pe/20-03-2013/nueva-moneda-de-s1-con-el-templo-inca-huaytara









http://www.panamericana.pe/cultura/124114-bcr-lanzo-nueva-moneda-sol-alusiva-templo-inca-huaytara









http://elcomercio.pe/vamos/peru/hua...n-juan-bautista-huaytarafotos-noticia-1642374









http://elcomercio.pe/vamos/peru/hua...n-juan-bautista-huaytarafotos-noticia-1642374









http://www.galeon.com/peninsuladelmantaro/hvca/huaytara.html









http://www.arqueologiadelperu.com.ar/huaytara.htm


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Vilcashuamán: it was an Inca city located in Ayacucho. In a similar way to Cusco, the Spaniards built a Spanish town over the Inca city, that's why we can see these marvellous photos. It is necessary to clarify that there are some ruins outside the modern city.









http://yanaallqu.blogspot.com/2011/08/vilcashuaman-el-halcon-sagrado.html









http://pe.worldmapz.com/photo/5025_es.htm









http://pe.worldmapz.com/photo/5018_es.htm









http://pe.worldmapz.com/photo/5016_es.htm


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

More Vilcashuamán.









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/765940









http://elcomercio.pe/vamos/peru/pro...ividades-que-habra-julio-peru-noticia-1437560









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15639612









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10974565









http://labrujuladelazar.blogspot.com/2011/05/ayacucho-vischongo-vilcashuaman.html


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Coricancha, located in the city of Cusco, the ancient capital of the Inca empire. It was the most sacred temple in the city and in the whole empire. The Spaniards destroyed part of the structure and used many of its stones to build a Catholic church to represent the superiority of God over Inti, the Sun, and Quilla, the Moon. However, it's good they, at least, left many walls standing, perhaps because they were and are much more solid than the colonial walls, as many earthquakes have shown us.









http://galleryhip.com/coricancha-inca.html









http://www.tvperu.gob.pe/noticias/n...destacan-arquitectura-del-templo-del-sol.html









http://wiki.sumaqperu.com/es/images/3/39/Inti_raymi_coricancha.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Inca_wall_1_-_Coricancha_Peru.jpg









https://www.travelblog.org/Photos/7080105









http://explorock.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/inauguracion-coricancha.jpg


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*More Coricancha*















































Can you imagine the Inca empresses and princesses worshipping their gods in that most sacred temple?



















Courtesy of www.incaprincess.org


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Those walls look like they are made out of steel


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

btw its one pic per post


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

next page


----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------

